# Sandberg - what's with the body shape change? AKA Post-your-Sandberg-pics thread



## NeglectedField (Jul 13, 2015)

Has anyone noticed Sandberg have radically changed their shapes?

sandberg - home

Think it was a court order from Fender or what? Bit of a shame, if so. 

Also, I guess this doesn't warrant a thread in itself so feel free to pad this out with your Sandberg pics


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 13, 2015)

NeglectedField said:


> Think it was a court order from Fender or what? Bit of a shame, if so.


 

Not likely. Fender never trademarked their classic body styles, only the headstocks. They have no legal leg to stand on with strat, tele, P, or J clones, so pretty much anyone who wants to make one can, as long as they change the headstock.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jul 15, 2015)

I see. 

Not really liking these new shapes either way, personally. I liked the "Fender with extra testosterone" look about them.


----------



## Dregg (Oct 28, 2015)

NeglectedField said:


> I see.
> 
> Not really liking these new shapes either way, personally. I liked the "Fender with extra testosterone" look about them.


I feel the same way. I ordered a Sandberg before they officially made "the switch" so I'm still waiting for it, although it's been a bit of a hassle. The impression I've gotten is if I switch to a new one it'll be made in a jiffy but I always preferred the classic "Fender look" they had.

AFAIK they switched because even though Fender has got nothing on them and everybody else, it's a bit of "behind-the-scenes"-harrasment of wanting everyone to change their body shapes. Sandberg changed it so they won't have to deal with it and they think they've gotten such a good reputation with the quality of their basses these last years that it won't hurt them.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 30, 2015)

I think the world can do with less Fender look-a-likes... but, they still look too "fender-ish" for my liking, couple of models there that could look ok, but not quite there for my liking.

and that headstock (the non "fender" one) is horrible


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 30, 2015)

If I had a dollar for every time I've seen you ragging on Fender here...


----------



## TedEH (Oct 30, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Fender never trademarked their classic body styles



I never would have guessed that. You learn something everyday, I guess.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 31, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If I had a dollar for every time I've seen you ragging on Fender here...



Im just trying to make the world a better place


----------

